# Woo Hoo.  Got a nice VGF ressie.



## chriskre (Jul 23, 2013)

Very excited.  Going to Grand Floridian in February.  

Was able to book a 2 bedroom for week after P-week.
It was just sitting there online.
All sizes were available.
I'm amazed how easy it was thru the DVC member website.
Loving my DVC.   

So how about you?
Anybody book a VGF yet?


----------



## stoler527 (Jul 24, 2013)

*Online tour*

We just got an email offering a free lithograph if we would watch an online tour of VGF in early August.

I think that we will do it, even though we will probably be contacted by salesmen.

How much better for you to be actually staying there!!


----------



## rhonda (Jul 24, 2013)

I have a couple nights booked for January right before a business conference.


----------



## chriskre (Jul 24, 2013)

Crafty527 said:


> We just got an email offering a free lithograph if we would watch an online tour of VGF in early August.
> 
> I think that we will do it, even though we will probably be contacted by salesmen.
> 
> How much better for you to be actually staying there!!



I got that email too but I will be at a timeshare at the beach on all of those dates so not sure how the wi-fi will be.  

The lithographs are usually nice.  I've got one hanging on my wall.
They also gave me a free one when they opened Alauni when I checked into OKW a few years ago.  



rhonda said:


> I have a couple nights booked for January right before a business conference.



Good for you.  Please give us a brief trip report after your stay.


----------



## rhonda (Jul 24, 2013)

chriskre said:


> Good for you.  Please give us a brief trip report after your stay.


Only if I like it.  I don't want to spend energy writing a negative report.  (My expectations going in are low ... we'll see if it 'wows' me.)


----------



## chriskre (Jul 24, 2013)

rhonda said:


> Only if I like it.  I don't want to spend energy writing a negative report.  (My expectations going in are low ... we'll see if it 'wows' me.)



Oh I doubt you will be disappointed in Mickey's new home.


----------



## JPrisco (Jul 24, 2013)

I had a ressie for Presidents week in a studio, but my nieces want to stay at Beach Club, so I changed it.  What a nice Aunt I am.  I am going to try to book in the fall of 2014 for DH and myself.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Jul 25, 2013)

Great job!

I've been watching VGF, may try to book for our spring break(thank god not Easter aka Premier season). 


Surprisingly I got a call from my guide a couple of days ago, asking about my interest in VGF. Haven't heard from him since BLT started sales!

May sign up for the webcast because the kids are Samantha Brown fans. Though I have to check the dates, because we'll be heading "up North" around that time and the wifi is very hit or miss. Doubt if a webcast would work.


----------



## chriskre (Jul 25, 2013)

JPrisco said:


> I had a ressie for Presidents week in a studio, but my nieces want to stay at Beach Club, so I changed it.  What a nice Aunt I am.  I am going to try to book in the fall of 2014 for DH and myself.



You are a wonderful Aunt.  



Twinkstarr said:


> Great job!
> 
> I've been watching VGF, may try to book for our spring break(thank god not Easter aka Premier season).
> 
> ...



I have never had a call from a guide ever.  
Well except when I am staying on site Disney property they will leave a message on my in room phone but nobody has ever called me at home.
And the guide that I have is not the lady who sold me the timeshare but some other guy I've never met.


----------



## moonlightgraham (Aug 10, 2013)

We were able to book a 1br Lake view for Presidents Day weekend in February and they had 2br available too, but goodness the point cost! 

Just saw the promo video with Samantha Brown and am looking forward to all the Victorian details of the property, should be very impressive, and always love being near the monorail to whisk us from one property to the other.


----------



## rfc0001 (Aug 10, 2013)

chriskre said:


> Very excited. Going to Grand Floridian in February.
> 
> Was able to book a 2 bedroom for week after P-week.
> It was just sitting there online.
> ...


2 bdrm...ouch...that's a lot of points. My wife pointed out that VGF lake view is the same points as Aulani ocean view, which pretty much sums it up .

We booked a 1 bdrm lake view presidents day weekend (4 nights) exactly at 7 months, then after planning some other trips, realized we couldn't afford the points, so tried to change it to a Studio lake view, but they were all sold out (on 2nd day of 7 mos. window). So, looks like studios are *very* popular, which isn't a surprise, since BLT studios sell out about as quick. We ended up at VWL studios, which is personally my favorite, so I'm happy, happy, happy. BLT an VGF are more convenient with the monorail, but VWL is a nice leisurely boat ride to the monorail, so a close second. 

One gripe about VGF (and GF in general) is *no walking path to MK* -- am I the only one that this drives me nuts? How hard is it to build a bridge over the canal? Other than that GF has an awesome location and great restaurants. The pool at GF is a little underwhelming, so hopefully VGF rectifies that with a water slide and kid play area. Anyone know? I was scheduled for the virtual tour today, but forgot all about it  (Edit: if you miss the time you signed up for the Behind the Scenes, you can still click on the link in the email they send you to see the video -- it's not a live event.  I'll update this post again once I finish watching it with any new findings)


----------



## rfc0001 (Aug 10, 2013)

*Behind the Scenes info*

Here's some more details about VGF from the Behind the Scenes video:


Fountain with dancing penguins from Mary Poppins in lobby
Fully appointed kitchen, with ceramic tile backsplash, granite counters, panelized refridge/dishwasher, farmhouse sink
Marble mosaic floor in master bath
Bedrooms all have own flat panel TV
Armoire with built in pull out bed (allows 2bdrm to sleep 9)
Webcast exclusive offer until Sept 7 -- 160-319 point add-on purchases for Aulani or VGF will receive $500 GC; 320 or more will receive $1000 GC; Also, will receive $12 off per point and 4 5-day MYW Park Hopper passes or 2 Disneyland PAPs
The video of the inside of the room were amazing. It's very posh, yet contemporary.


----------



## chriskre (Aug 10, 2013)

moonlightgraham said:


> We were able to book a 1br Lake view for Presidents Day weekend in February and they had 2br available too, but goodness the point cost!



Yeah the points are definitely pricey.  I'm using 1-1/2 years worth of points.  I only own 150 so it's easy to run out quickly at this resort.  



rfc0001 said:


> 2 bdrm...ouch...that's a lot of points. My wife pointed out that VGF lake view is the same points as Aulani ocean view, which pretty much sums it up .
> 
> We booked a 1 bdrm lake view presidents day weekend (4 nights) exactly at 7 months, then after planning some other trips, realized we couldn't afford the points, so tried to change it to a Studio lake view, but they were all sold out (on 2nd day of 7 mos. window). So, looks like studios are *very* popular, which isn't a surprise, since BLT studios sell out about as quick. We ended up at VWL studios, which is personally my favorite, so I'm happy, happy, happy. BLT an VGF are more convenient with the monorail, but VWL is a nice leisurely boat ride to the monorail, so a close second.



I will definitely be doing studios Monday-Thursday in the future.
But I figured this one time splurge would be worth it.
Besides we are just going to do spa activities so won't even be going to Magic Kingdom.   I just want to experience the resort before it's ruined by the masses.  



rfc0001 said:


> Here's some more details about VGF from the Behind the Scenes video:
> 
> 
> Fountain with dancing penguins from Mary Poppins in lobby
> ...



Not much of an incentive.  They offered more of an incentive when I bought my SSR points than this.  Doubt I'll be adding on.  At least not yet.  We'll see how I feel after I stay there.


----------



## lily28 (Aug 11, 2013)

Is it $12 off $160 per point as incentive from the webcast? Thanks


----------



## rfc0001 (Aug 11, 2013)

lily28 said:


> Is it $12 off $160 per point as incentive from the webcast? Thanks


They said $1920 off 160 point purchase and more for additional points, so I'm reverse engineering the $12. The non-promo add-on price for Aulani and VGF is $150, so that puts you at $138/point for 160 pt. purchase.

The current non-webcast promo is:
http://www.dvcnews.com/index.php/dvc-program/financial/pricing-a-promotions, which is essentially the same deal ($1000 developer credit plus $12 off 160 point purchase). The only difference I can tell is you get the 4 5-day MYW tickets as well with the webcast promo (whereas it is either/or with the non-webcast promo).

FWIW, the only advantage I see of buying VGF is the 11-month window, but even in the grand opening period when new owners are anxious to get in and Disney is renting the non-owned units, you can still get all room types at 7 months (studios go exactly at 7 months), so not sure this perk is really worth the $50/pt. premium over a BLT resale :ignore:


----------



## dbs1228 (Aug 18, 2013)

chriskre said:


> Very excited.  Going to Grand Floridian in February.
> 
> Was able to book a 2 bedroom for week after P-week.
> It was just sitting there online.
> ...



We also booked 4 nights in a 2 bedroom for Friday - Tuesday presidents week then switching for 4 nights AKV (GF points are so crazy expensive to stay there but I want to try it at least once!)


----------



## icydog (Aug 18, 2013)

I just couldn't swing the points. I wanted to go but all those points, paleeese!! But I am glad someone on Tug is going. Please tell us all about your vacation.


----------



## stoler527 (Aug 25, 2013)

*Model tour*

We toured the VGF model when we were at WDW in mid August. 

The showers were to die for. I would stay there just to take showers!! LOL

The big soaking bathtub also looked terrific and very Victorian.

The rooms were nice, but didn't look as big as OKW, though they looked bigger than most other DVC resorts.

We would like to stay there once, just to experience it. 

We wouldn't buy there because we get warm fuzzy feelings at OKW. Every time we plan to buy points elsewhere, we visit OKW and re-commit emotionally. Ahh the OKW Kool Aid.


----------



## tomandrobin (Aug 25, 2013)

We'll be there on opening day.....October 23!


----------



## stoler527 (Aug 25, 2013)

How cool is that!! Maybe there will be free stuff and giveaways.


----------

